# UBER announces updated California coverage Period 1



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Finally got the email today regarding the California requirement that Period 1 is covered. I have written Metromile and asked if Period 1 is now covered by UBER, are MM customers still going to have to pay? If you have MM please write them and ask the same question. There is no reason we should have to pay for those miles now that UBER is required to pay for them.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Period 1? Is it when you turn on the app and wait for pings? 

If it is, that's awesome. Maybe they will roll it out in all markets.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Period 1? Is it when you turn on the app and wait for pings?
> 
> If it is, that's awesome. Maybe they will roll it out in all markets.


Covered by Uber whenever the APP is on. I have a sneaking suspicion that MM is not going to take those miles off my monthly bill. Worst case in that secenario is my current MM coverages are higher than the UBER coverages, but the principle of it says MM should not be billing me for those miles when UBER is mandated to cover that period. But great news for California Drivers. I half expected to see a charge for it by UBER. That might come later of course.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Covered by Uber whenever the APP is on. I have a sneaking suspicion that MM is not going to take those miles off my monthly bill. Worst case in that secenario is my current MM coverages are higher than the UBER coverages, but the principle of it says MM should not be billing me for those miles when UBER is mandated to cover that period. But great news for California Drivers. I half expected to see a charge for it by UBER. That might come later of course.


Do you have Comprehensive coverage through MM in phase 1?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Do you have Comprehensive coverage through MM in phase 1?


Yes.
https://www.metromile.com/uber/


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes.
> https://www.metromile.com/uber/


Wouldn't you need MM if you need to protect assets, have your medical care costs covered (God forbid you ever need it), have your vehicle covered, etc. and need full coverage in phase 1 ? Uber's insurance is liability only phase 1, correct?


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Wouldn't you need MM if you need to protect assets, have your medical care costs covered (God forbid you ever need it), have your vehicle covered, etc. and need full coverage in period 1 ? Uber's insurance is liability only phase 1, correct?


you are correct. Uber's phase 1 coverage does not include collision or comprehensive like they do in periods 2 and 3. So what does that mean ? if you get into a At fault accident or get hit by an uninsured motorist you car will not get repaired/replaced unless you have a hybrid policy with rideshare endorsement.

Edit: i changed 2nd paragraph to correct the periods which Uber does provide coll/comp coverage. sorry typed it wrong last night.


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes.
> https://www.metromile.com/uber/


you still need metromile to cover collision or comprehensive in period one which Uber is not going to cover like it does in period 2 & 3. let us know what MM says about the miles or if they will give you a discount since they are not primary for liabiltiy up to the Uber limits. I'm going to probably purchase a policy from them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Covered by Uber whenever the APP is on. I have a sneaking suspicion that MM is not going to take those miles off my monthly bill. Worst case in that secenario is my current MM coverages are higher than the UBER coverages, but the principle of it says MM should not be billing me for those miles when UBER is mandated to cover that period. But great news for California Drivers. I half expected to see a charge for it by UBER. That might come later of course.


Am I mistaken? I thought Uber was only "mandated" to provide coverage IF driver did not have proper coverage.

If you have MM doesn't that mean that Uber only covers those that DON'T have insurance?


----------



## Frank Bullitt (Jun 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Finally got the email today regarding the California requirement that Period 1 is covered. I have written Metromile and asked if Period 1 is now covered by UBER, are MM customers still going to have to pay? If you have MM please write them and ask the same question. There is no reason we should have to pay for those miles now that UBER is required to pay for them.


I called them, the way I understand it is that period 1 is covered by Uber now but this coverage is liability only. If you look at the chart with the email, you don't get comp/collision with this new coverage. It's liability only for the rider. I have Metromile, I didn't see any other choice I had in California other than Farmers


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RacerX said:


> you still need metromile to cover collision or comprehensive in period one which Uber is not going to cover like it does in period 2 & 3. let us know what MM says about the miles or if they will give you a discount since they are not primary for liabiltiy up to the Uber limits. I'm going to probably purchase a policy from them.









Hi xxxx,

Thanks for reaching out to us! We really appreciate it.

Currently, Uber is only offering basic liability coverage in that time frame so we will still be charging for those period one miles. Things may change in the future and we appreciate your understanding. Thanks for checking!

Feel free to contact us by email or phone if you have any questions. Reply to this email or call 1-888-244-1702 Monday through Friday from 7 am to 6 pm Pacific Time. Also check out our new online community. It's a great way to get quick answers to your questions and post new ones. We are here to help!

Thank you,

Team Metromile

© 2014 Metromile, 292 Townsend St, San Francisco, CA 94107
Metromile Insurance Services LLC (Lic.#'s CA:0H79351, IL:100676535, OR:100171058, WA:833383) Underwritten by Insurers in the National General Insurance Group


----------



## Jonathan Reynolds (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm a little surprised to see collision and comprehensive in Uber's policy. Has anyone verified this?


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Finally got the email today regarding the California requirement that Period 1 is covered. I have written Metromile and asked if Period 1 is now covered by UBER, are MM customers still going to have to pay? If you have MM please write them and ask the same question. There is no reason we should have to pay for those miles now that UBER is required to pay for them.


-- Wait! What's this about? I remember seeing this in my e-mail, but I haven't truly seen anything abt it since and I haven't been driving because there has been ZERO surge! As much as I want to make money, if there is no surge, I just can't bring myself to drive for Uber. It isn't worth my time.

But I think I will be driving the required ONE TRIP a month so that I keep my account active.

Please advice, thank you in advance!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The big thing about this coverage is that it is primary. That means it comes with a "Duty to defend". Meaning if you run into another car you can hand the case over to Uber to handle. Personal insurance does not get involved. You get sued because an accident was over the limits or the policy Uber pays for the attorney. You run over a 6 year old in the cross walk Uber will defend you but their lawyers defending them will try and put the liability on you entirely. Not sure what the conflict of interest will be in that case. 

You will still be on the hook for fixing your own car however. Thats where if you have MM no problem. Or you lie to your personal insurance about what you were doing. Might be harder to do now since you will be filing a claim with Uber for the liability portion. They might ask "How come the driver you hit is not filing a claim?"

It's still a hodge podge of insurance and gaps but getting better for the driver.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> The big thing about this coverage is that it is primary. That means it comes with a "Duty to defend". Meaning if you run into another car you can hand the case over to Uber to handle. Personal insurance does not get involved. You get sued because an accident was over the limits or the policy Uber pays for the attorney. You run over a 6 year old in the cross walk Uber will defend you but their lawyers defending them will try and put the liability on you entirely. Not sure what the conflict of interest will be in that case.
> 
> You will still be on the hook for fixing your own car however. Thats where if you have MM no problem. Or you lie to your personal insurance about what you were doing. Might be harder to do now since you will be filing a claim with Uber for the liability portion. They might ask "How come the driver you hit is not filing a claim?"
> 
> It's still a hodge podge of insurance and gaps but getting better for the driver.


-- THANK YOU for responding. I Really appreciate it.


----------



## Fernando Espinoza (Nov 18, 2015)

I am so relieved about AB2293. Sure, the insurance isn't perfect but it's better then nothing. If I hit a car in period one, I'll just say I was going to the gym for a workout. It's a gray white lie but until the insurance carriers get on board, this update is huge.


----------

